# Found Black Sand



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

It's always a quest to locate Black Sand. Nobody want to pay an arm and a leg for the Tahiti Moon Sand and other such expensive "black" sands. I've found some black sand that is organically colored and silica based.

For those interested, click here


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

how much a bag and how big? didnt see that


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

40 lbs, the price isnt listed, or I missed it









If you buy, dont forget to post pictures!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll check on price real quick...let me call the Phone #


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i want some im goin to buy 25 lb bags of black gravel instead i think because black sand around here only comes in 5 lb bags


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I called the #, I'm waiting for a reply. I believe it's $5 a bag for a 40 pounder. I'll get back at your guys for sure


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

forget somthin b?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

damn u, just because of you, i have so syphen all my brown sand out of my tank, and install black sand.

A-Hole~









good find, im pretty srue i'm going to order it


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

nevermind dumb question, let me know how much it costs to ship it to you.


----------

